# November Photo Thread



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## clicker (Oct 31, 2009)

It looks like he is carrying a ghost around in his bag....


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Oct 31, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Best catch IMO. It looks like you're panning while taking a lot of these [?] which is pretty smart.

I'm not sure if I'd have the balls to photograph police in London like that, though


----------



## sim667 (Nov 1, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Best catch IMO. It looks like you're panning while taking a lot of these [?] which is pretty smart.
> 
> I'm not sure if I'd have the balls to photograph police in London like that, though



Are they not american police?

they dont look UK


----------



## cybertect (Nov 1, 2009)

Vancouver, innit.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 2, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Vancouver, innit.



We don't have the same laws here making it illegal to photograph the police. 

The law was recently tested here. On two different occasions, the police confiscated cameras from people who had recorded incidents where the police had used deadly force: once with a taser, and once involving gunfire, as I recall. The Chief of Police issued a 'clarification' that this wasn't appropriate, unless there were issues about the images being necessary as evidence. Otherwise, the cops can't expect to be immune from being recorded when they are in public places, same as the rest of us.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 2, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> We don't have the same laws here making it illegal to photograph the police.
> 
> The law was recently tested here. On two different occasions, the police confiscated cameras from people who had recorded incidents where the police had used deadly force: once with a taser, and once involving gunfire, as I recall. The Chief of Police issued a 'clarification' that this wasn't appropriate, unless there were issues about the images being necessary as evidence. Otherwise, the cops can't expect to be immune from being recorded when they are in public places, same as the rest of us.



I think the same rules apply in the UK albeit the anti terrorism bandwagon has led some Police officers to over react. Also some idiots have become worried about being identified and some laws have been passed that allow images of security forces to be censored.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 2, 2009)

I think we were beginning to see that overreaction with these confiscations, but luckily they led to a public outcry, and a public reminder by the Chief to his troops.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 2, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 said:


> I think we were beginning to see that overreaction with these confiscations, but luckily they led to a public outcry, and a public reminder by the Chief to his troops.



As soon as I see an incident or just a Policeman on his beat I pull my camera out of my pocket with the intention of taking photos


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 2, 2009)

A very wet and bleak Haystacks Cumbria


----------



## cybertect (Nov 2, 2009)

SE1 today


----------



## madshadow (Nov 2, 2009)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/85053464@N00/4070289756/sizes/o/in/set-72157622596476643/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/85053464@N00/4070289910/sizes/o/in/set-72157622596476643/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/85053464@N00/4070290094/sizes/o/in/set-72157622596476643/


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 2, 2009)

cybertect said:


> SE1 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## e19896 (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 3, 2009)

Taken with B&W C41 Kodak 400 film on a tired Leica IIIC camera with unreliable shutter speeds!


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 3, 2009)

Nice work JC2

Stowpirate I love those...particularly the last.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Nov 3, 2009)

Watching The Shard being built


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 3, 2009)

e19896 said:


>



reminiscent of the Dutch masters.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 4, 2009)

Crazy Springer on Haystacks


----------



## Madusa (Nov 4, 2009)

I love your dog, stowpirate!


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 4, 2009)

Madusa said:


> I love your dog, stowpirate!



He is now 16 months old so still a puppy in attitude


----------



## cybertect (Nov 4, 2009)

A platform investigating the ground under the bed of the river for Thames Water's Thames Tunnel.

This one's been parked (is that the right word for a marine exploration platform?) at Butlers Wharf near Tower Bridge, but I've heard of at least two others up and down river.









Fake paddle steamer.








Virgin Atlantic A340-600 G-VMEG Passing over SE1. 200mm wasn't really quite long enough at this altitude.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 5, 2009)

cybertect that middle one looks great - Victorian paddle steamerish.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 5, 2009)

From 35mm Olympus XA rangefinder camera. I was not that keen on this toy camera but with results like this I can live with the ergonomic faults


----------



## cybertect (Nov 5, 2009)

Fishy fun today






















though, a couple of minutes after taking the last one, security took an interest and told me to stop taking photographs.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 5, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Fishy fun today



Nice 

Few shots from the fireworks display at my local park earlier tonight:













More here


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 6, 2009)

cybertect great use of fisheye lens? They stopped your fun because you were distorting the building -  Cyber terrorism!?






















First two Mendlesham Suffolk the other Buttermere Cumbria.


----------



## Padcore (Nov 6, 2009)

This is me, about 2 years ago, I edited it today in a mental pure dead crazy way.  I quite like.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 6, 2009)

You look liked revol68 would if he was a normal person.


----------



## Padcore (Nov 6, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> You look liked revol68 would if he was a normal person.



I now look nothing like this.  I have stupid long hair.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 6, 2009)

Today's, er, crop


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 7, 2009)

Bassenthwaite Lake. My first attempt at photo stitching using hugin software.






A bleak Skiddaw Summit 3054 feet with 55mph gusts! 






Keswick viewed from Dodd taken on Olympus XA made up of three photos.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 7, 2009)

Buttermere Lake from Haystacks. Another attempt at photo stitching.














Longside Edge ridge or shoulder which forms part of Skiddaw range.


----------



## Dan U (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Padcore (Nov 7, 2009)

Heres some I've been working on as a personal project.





Me and my flatmate





Me and my auld man


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 7, 2009)

You're right, you do have stupid hair.


----------



## Addy (Nov 7, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Today's, er, crop


 

How fucking much for a burger???


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Padcore (Nov 7, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> You're right, you do have stupid hair.


----------



## Padcore (Nov 7, 2009)

Addy said:


> How fucking much for a burger???



Theres a fucking long queue there aswell!!!!!!


----------



## cybertect (Nov 7, 2009)

stowpirate said:


>





I swear you can see the curvature of the Earth in this one


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 10, 2009)

Taken with a Wirgin Edixa Reflex SLR camera dating from the mid to late 1950's  fitted with Xenar f2.8 50mm Lens. The camera was found in a bargain bin at a camera fair in Cottenham, Cambridgeshire on Sunday for £5. Film developed in kitchen sink!


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 10, 2009)

I have an old Edixa somewhere about the place.  It was my first SLR.  It had a Travenar 50mm lens whose aperture ring jammed up after a few years use.  The camera had been around the world twice before I bought it very cheaply.  The sheer weight of the camera and the need to carry a separate light meter was what led me to jump at the Olympus OM1 when they appeared on the market.

You could cock the lens on the Edixa without winding on the film to enable double exposures to be made.  It was not a feature I made much use of though.  The other feature that I liked was that you could remove the prism and use the camera by looking down on the ground glass screen.  There was a fold down shield with a magnifying lens on it.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 10, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> I have an old Edixa somewhere about the place.  It was my first SLR.  It had a Travenar 50mm lens whose aperture ring jammed up after a few years use.  The camera had been around the world twice before I bought it very cheaply.  The sheer weight of the camera and the need to carry a separate light meter was what led me to jump at the Olympus OM1 when they appeared on the market.
> 
> You could cock the lens on the Edixa without winding on the film to enable double exposures to be made.  It was not a feature I made much use of though.  The other feature that I liked was that you could remove the prism and use the camera by looking down on the ground glass screen.  There was a fold down shield with a magnifying lens on it.



It is a heavy camera and I was really surprised to find one in a bargain bin for a fiver. I love the fact you can change the prism for a waste level finder. Do you know if you have to set the camera on a 25th for the slow speed dial to work correctly or can you set it on any speed? 










Edixa Reflex SLR with film developed in kitchen sink! I spilt neat developer all over the kitchen carpet & spent a couple of hours steam cleaning the carpet


----------



## cybertect (Nov 10, 2009)

You have carpet in your kitchen?


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 10, 2009)

cybertect said:


> You have carpet in your kitchen?



The skinflint easy clean type stuff, it is not designed for smelly chemical spills more your sloppy food type accidents


----------



## cybertect (Nov 10, 2009)

Self-evident location







The white building on the right is the former home of the London Docklands Development Corporation, that kicked off everything that led to Canary Wharf







Old and new: St Botolph's Church by George Dance the Elder (built 1741-1744) with Nicholas Grimshaw's St Botolph's house under construction behind.







A right mix of eras: the platform in the Thames is doing exploration work in the bed of the river in preparation for the Thames Tunnel - a project to build a 20 mile long tunnel to move sewage down river to Becton Treatment works during times of peak rainfall instead of dumping it in the Thames.








The quieter end of Shad Thames, London SE1


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 10, 2009)

Cottenham camera fair


----------



## cybertect (Nov 10, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Cottenham camera fair



It took me a moment to spot that caption. I thought you were just showing off


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 11, 2009)

cybertect said:


> It took me a moment to spot that caption. I thought you were just showing off



I now wish I had taken loads of photographs at the camera fair. When I started photographing the stall's I had an odd feeling that some stall sellers were not happy 

That B&W photo of yours with the London taxi is great.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 11, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> It is a heavy camera and I was really surprised to find one in a bargain bin for a fiver. I love the fact you can change the prism for a waste level finder. Do you know if you have to set the camera on a 25th for the slow speed dial to work correctly or can you set it on any speed?



Here is your answer from the Edixa Manual



> b) Slow Speeds: To set shutter for slow speeds lift Knob (17) and turn it until the the speed "25" (1/25 of a second) is placed next to the red dot on the inside of Knob (17). Then turn Knob (18) to the selected speed, (for instance 1 second.)  *IMPORTANT: Before setting slow speeds always set the red "25" next to the red dot on the inside of Knob (17)*.


(My emphasis)







If you wish to read the manual yourself here is the link:-

http://www.butkus.org/chinon/edixa/edixa.htm

The web page is copyright to Mike Butkus and I acknowledge that.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 11, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Here is your answer from the Edixa Manual
> 
> If you wish to read the manual yourself here is the link:-
> 
> ...



Hocus Eye thanks that it is really useful information. I have been scanning a few more frames from the test film and will be trying a colour one next.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 11, 2009)

Cheers Stowpirate.  What are you using to measure the exposure with?  Or are you using the Sunny 16 method?  They did make a model with a lightmeter but I don't think that is the one you have.  I used to carry a Weston meter when I used my Edixa.  Nowadays I have a backup digital camera that is smaller than the old meter.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 11, 2009)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Cheers Stowpirate.  What are you using to measure the exposure with?  Or are you using the Sunny 16 method?  They did make a model with a lightmeter but I don't think that is the one you have.  I used to carry a Weston meter when I used my Edixa.  Nowadays I have a backup digital camera that is smaller than the old meter.



Sunny 16 method most of the time albeit I did use an exposure meter on some shots. The film was rated at 100 so easy gestimate!







Digital rubbish now! Summit trig point on the 3054ft Skiddaw mountain. The wind was gusting in the 50-60mph region and we saw only four other people all day long. 


















On the way up luckily we were sheltered to some degree from the high winds by the mountain.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 11, 2009)

Another boring Skiddaw summit photo. We were struggling to stand up in the high winds. They were gusting in the 50-60mph region. They were producing a serious Wind chill problem. I think by the time we returned to our starting point we all had a touch of Hypothermia. The summit conditions were unbelievable and you cannot see it in the photographs. The whistling of the wind as it passes through your clothes! I was shivering when having a pint in the Sun Inn afterwards.


----------



## dlx1 (Nov 11, 2009)

> we saw only four other people all day long.



Lovely. SP


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 11, 2009)

stowpirate said:


>



Yo.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 12, 2009)

Johnny Canuck2 - Is that really a customers bag


----------



## tom_craggs (Nov 12, 2009)

stowpirate - fantastic. I do a lot of running, running around the fells is one of the most fantastic parts of life, sadly it's too far from London to really do on a regular basis. Nice shots, Skiddaw is breathtaking.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 12, 2009)

tom_craggs said:


> stowpirate - fantastic. I do a lot of running, running around the fells is one of the most fantastic parts of life, sadly it's too far from London to really do on a regular basis. Nice shots, Skiddaw is breathtaking.



Same problem here! It is a bit flat in Suffolk with the nearest hills of any interest for hiking in the Peak District, which I think is about 150 miles away. The Lake District is 300 miles away so might as well be on another planet which explains why I took nearly 1000 photos in a week! So expect to be bored by the end of this month 






This is what living is all about for me - insanity!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 12, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Johnny Canuck2 - Is that really a customers bag



It's a purse belonging to one of the patrons.


----------



## e19896 (Nov 12, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Self-evident location
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fucking love your images my friend..


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 12, 2009)

Hocus Eye those are great shots.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 12, 2009)

Taken this morning to test an early 1960's Miranda SLR camera that cost ten quid at a camera fair.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 13, 2009)

e19896 said:


> I fucking love your images my friend..



[blush] Thank you.

A few more views of the Bermondsey Spa development today as it approaches completion and is being occupied.

Repeating myself a little with this shot of Frean Street (with a fisheye twist) but I think it's really successful element in the scheme.







A couple of images of Spa Road












The rear side of Bolanachi Place (there's something rather German about this elevation).






and I'll throw in this view of the Dragonfly apartments by Idom UK, looking toward St James' Road from the green space adjacent to the church.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 13, 2009)

More boring snaps from the summit of Skiddaw


----------



## teuchter (Nov 13, 2009)

This was not taken with a fisheye lens but by some strange quirk of the topography it looks like it was.







More mountains


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 13, 2009)

teuchter said:


> This was not taken with a fisheye lens but by some strange quirk of the topography it looks like it was.



What is the location and altitude? Fantastic looking down at the clouds


----------



## teuchter (Nov 13, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> What is the location and altitude? Fantastic looking down at the clouds



The one with the cars is the Col de l'Iseran, French Alps. 2770m.

The other two, about 500m higher up.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 13, 2009)

Moist...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 14, 2009)

cybertect said:


>



That is a great photograph. How did you did you take it? hand held or on a tripod?


----------



## cybertect (Nov 14, 2009)

Hand held while kneeling at 1/8th sec. The 15mm lens made it do-able.


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 14, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> More boring snaps from the summit of Skiddaw



Your shots are making me want to get in the car and drive over to the lakes for a day.  I don't think my bank balance would appreciate it at the moment though


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 14, 2009)

neonwilderness said:


> Your shots are making me want to get in the car and drive over to the lakes for a day.  I don't think my bank balance would appreciate it at the moment though



I have a few more shots of the top of Skiddaw, Haystacks and Dodd.

Only managed to climb three











On this one you can just make out two other people on the way to the Skiddaw summit on the Keswich route 
we climbed it from Bassenthwaite end


----------



## teuchter (Nov 14, 2009)

That last one's a good photo.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 14, 2009)

teuchter said:


> That last one's a good photo.



Thanks 






This one is two photographs stitched together with Hugin panorama creator software.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 14, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> This one is two photographs stitched together with Hugin panorama creator software.



like that


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 14, 2009)

cybertect said:


> like that



I am struggling to get the white balance and brightness levels right. My first effort had a slight blue look to it. This one looks a tad dark and maybe a brown green tint. The Panasonic FX12 is maybe not the right camera for this type of thing.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 14, 2009)

Quick tweak with Lightroom FWIW. Hope you don't mind.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 14, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Quick tweak with Lightroom FWIW. Hope you don't mind.



Thanks that looks a lot better. I will upload your corrected version. Is that an auto tweak? 






Another stitched together photo looking in the direction of Bassenthwaite Lake, 
Cockermouth & Scotland. I came to my senses and tweaked wb in gimp


----------



## cybertect (Nov 14, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Is that an auto tweak?



Started with one, but adjusted the Blue-Yellow balance after as I didn't agree with Lightroom's ideas. Turned out as a 5% blueward shift and 7% toward magenta (although I'm tempted to think that's a little too far now, though I'd have to check on my CRT display to be sure).

-1 stop graduated filter on the sky
+0.14 stop graduated filter and upped the contrast on the foreground.

-0.18 stop overall decrease of image brightness

some curves to tweak the overall contrast and bring the brighter levels up

oh, and I straightened the (apparent) horizon


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 14, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 15, 2009)

Jackobi - that is a well worn keyboard or is it dirt? Great photo.






Sort of self portrait, again two photos stitched together.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 15, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Started with one, but adjusted the Blue-Yellow balance after as I didn't agree with Lightroom's ideas. Turned out as a 5% blueward shift and 7% toward magenta (although I'm tempted to think that's a little too far now, though I'd have to check on my CRT display to be sure).
> 
> -1 stop graduated filter on the sky
> +0.14 stop graduated filter and upped the contrast on the foreground.
> ...



I seem to get brown to dark results with my photo editing! Also using a ten year old CRT monitor does not help. I have to darken them a tad so they appear correct on a modern flat screen monitor. I have given up on horizons with a few of my hiking photos because I get a feeling sometimes slanting the camera increases impact. However you are correct in straightening this one it looks a  lot better. Is there a free version of Lightroom available. I seem to remember a free Linux version at one time but never tried it. Or was there a similar free software package. Thanks again for the redo on my photo editing.






http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2773/4104671071_a4468d8eba_o.jpg

Stiching six photos together was a step too far - Pin Mill Suffolk.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2009)




----------



## gamma globulins (Nov 15, 2009)

I really like these, especially the last one, you've got a really good eye. But have you thought about doing much post-processing in the way of contrast adjustment etc? I hope you don't mind but I just used the free google picasa software to accentuate the contrast on the last two - what do you think? Worth giving a go?


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 15, 2009)

gamma globulins said:


> I really like these, especially the last one, you've got a really good eye. But have you thought about doing much post-processing in the way of contrast adjustment etc? I hope you don't mind but I just used the free google picasa software to accentuate the contrast on the last two - what do you think? Worth giving a go?


cheers, all feedback gratefully received  used to try photoshop but my lappie seems to have fucked it off. will have a hunt for your suggested software, thanx.


----------



## gamma globulins (Nov 15, 2009)

It's pretty good for quick touchups. One word of warning, the default setting for it is to send loads of data back to google. This can slow down your net connection quite a bit, so I recommend going to options and under the general tab, unchecking the "send anonymous user stats to google" tickbox.


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 16, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Jackobi - that is a well worn keyboard or is it dirt? Great photo.



It is worn. Thanks.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 16, 2009)

More shots of Skiddaw


----------



## gamma globulins (Nov 16, 2009)

I haven't been up no hills for flipping ages.

T'aint right!


----------



## clicker (Nov 16, 2009)

The Skiddaw shots are fantastic...I love the little pond/lake on top of the hill, it looks like a lump of sky has fallen down.


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 16, 2009)

gamma globulins said:


> I haven't been up no hills for flipping ages.
> 
> T'aint right!



It is five years since we went on holiday


----------



## gamma globulins (Nov 16, 2009)

*feels rightly chastised*


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 16, 2009)

gamma globulins said:


> *feels rightly chastised*



It is the best time of year to head for them hills 














Bury St Edmunds


----------



## cybertect (Nov 16, 2009)

EC2 and EC3


----------



## teuchter (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 17, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> It is the best time of year to head for them hills



Nice.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 17, 2009)

b/w works for me


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 17, 2009)

cybertect said:


> b/w works for me



Thanks I like the gherkin building shot. Last time I was in London I was laughed at by some city girls for standing in the center of the road with a Russian Start SLR photographing the gherkin.






Russian rocket Launcher! 














Mucking about with photo stitching software. I now wish I had a wide angle digital compact.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 17, 2009)

Down at the Elephant today.

Claydon House on the Heygate is on borrowed time











Draper House on Newington Butts






There's something about corners in underpasses...


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 17, 2009)

teuchter said:


>



Yo! Although, the boat is a cunt.


----------



## e19896 (Nov 17, 2009)

a cybertect inspration effort..


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 17, 2009)

Last one is cool. I can imagine it in a sepia tone.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 17, 2009)

While I was at E&C...


----------



## cybertect (Nov 17, 2009)

e19896 said:


> a cybertect inspration effort..


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 17, 2009)

e19896 said:


> a cybertect inspration effort..



Nice.  When I scrolled down I thought the first two were one image


----------



## Riklet (Nov 18, 2009)

South Wales beachyness 







Full Size

'Nother big 'un


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 18, 2009)

e19896 said:


> a cybertect inspration effort..



Imo, this guy does what good photographers do: present their worldview via the visual medium. 

Impressive.


----------



## e19896 (Nov 18, 2009)

cybertect said:


>



There i was free day (not often i get these and unemplyed?) i was looking for something eles thought well walk back done this so often and then you come into me brain and your images and idd worked it out lets go ta very much just the right kick.


FIVE WEARS WALK SHEFFIELD 16 11 99


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 18, 2009)

e19896  those b&w photos are great. 






















Taken with landfill fodder 35mm Kodak Retinette (Type 022) dating from the mid 1950's. Film as always developed in kitchen sink. Added extra grain in Picasa!


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> Added extra grain in Picasa!



This seems a surprising thing to do if you're using a vintage camera!


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 18, 2009)

teuchter said:


> This seems a surprising thing to do if you're using a vintage camera!



Some of the photographs came out a tad soft, also my streamlined kitchen sink developing and hanging negs on garden line to dry method adds small defects. So a bit of grain hides or masks these faults


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 18, 2009)

I got back last week from a holiday in Kerala, India. Great place for photography

Tea Plantation worker





Hyderabad Express





Munnar





Women harvesting tea


----------



## cybertect (Nov 18, 2009)

^^^ all marvellous, but...



kropotkin said:


> Hyderabad Express



Wow! Decisive moment or what.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 18, 2009)

Reflections at West Park Asylum


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 18, 2009)

They are very very good- although the saturation is a little too high on the last one for me


----------



## boohoo (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks. 

They haven't been tweaked at all. I was using the manual section on a bridge camera - which is a tad limited. The light was good and the wet floors gave beautiful reflections of the windows. (Personally I feel they are some of my best photos this year and a massive leap in my photography skills over the past year!)


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 18, 2009)

boohoo said:


> Reflections at West Park Asylum



Fantastic colours in this photo. Camera?


----------



## boohoo (Nov 18, 2009)

Fuji S5800... It's serving well as a bridge camera... I now want a proper SLR


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 18, 2009)

boohoo said:


> Fuji S5800... It's serving well as a bridge camera... I now want a proper SLR



What about a compact Fujifilm FinePix F200EXR ? I am thinking about replacing my Panasonic FX12 with one.


----------



## e19896 (Nov 18, 2009)

boohoo said:


> Reflections at West Park Asylum



Seen over on flickr best images ive seen of there fucking love..


----------



## boohoo (Nov 18, 2009)

e19896 said:


> Seen over on flickr best images ive seen of there fucking love..



Thank you very much.  It was nice to get a different angle on the place. Because so many good photographers have been there. I think it's a case of right place, right time and being able to spot something different. (must get round to posting them elsewhere!)


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 18, 2009)

boohoo, those are brilliant the way they are. No need to tweak them.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 18, 2009)

Those are fab.

The Hoovers one in particular does it for me.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2009)

Indeed, very nice photos boohoo.


----------



## boohoo (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone - it's really nice to get compliments off a bunch of excellent photographers!!


----------



## Jackobi (Nov 18, 2009)

cybertect said:


> The Hoovers one in particular does it for me.



Me too, great shot.


----------



## e19896 (Nov 18, 2009)

boohoo said:


> Thank you everyone - it's really nice to get compliments off a bunch of excellent photographers!!



you might like to add them here http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/index.php? as said seen a few of this place i knew from the images where b4 you said..



cybertect said:


> Those are fab.
> 
> The Hoovers one in particular does it for me.



Indeed fucking hover porn oh the joy of urban exploration best porn i know of..


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2009)

I think the first one is my favourite, with the window and curtains reflected in the puddle. Might be tempted to crop it a bit myself but maybe that's not necessary.


----------



## kropotkin (Nov 18, 2009)

Jackobi said:


> Me too, great shot.


agreed- hoovers FTW!

amazed that last one is with no sats-boosting. The camera must be doing it itself.
You need an SLR- you are a very good photogrpaher


----------



## boohoo (Nov 18, 2009)

e19896 said:


> you might like to add them here http://www.28dayslater.co.uk/forums/index.php? as said seen a few of this place i knew from the images where b4 you said..


Just posted a report on there though as it's my first not sure how long it will take to go live. I went the other week -got some nice shots of the usual things but these ones utterly trumped them.

I have some different versions of the windows with their torn curtains. When these pictures are enlarges you can see so much detail of the curtain and glass pane.


----------



## gamma globulins (Nov 18, 2009)

Hover porn? Even I've never heard of that one!


----------



## e19896 (Nov 18, 2009)

gamma globulins said:


> Hover porn? Even I've never heard of that one!


 

out the loop then


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 18, 2009)

boohoo said:


> Thank you everyone - it's really nice to get compliments off *a bunch of excellent photographers*!!



Oh, so you've posted them elsewhere and received good feedback?


----------



## teuchter (Nov 18, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Oh, so you've posted them elsewhere and received good feedback?


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 18, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Nov 19, 2009)

Over the river to E1 today. Mostly Commercial Street


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 19, 2009)

Miranda SLR with waist level finder dating from the early 1960's before Dixon's branded rubbish! I found this landfill fodder at a camera fair going for a tenner. It has a built in screw and bayonet mount and works!!!


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 19, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Nov 19, 2009)

There's a story in that last picture.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 19, 2009)

The _Shard of Glass_ construction site at London Bridge today























e2a: postscript

While I was taking them, two people came up to me and one of them said "Are you Rob?"

I had to fess up that that was my name. Turned out they were two architects from Renzo Piano (the designer of the building) doing a site visit. I then discovered that they have some of my photos of the Shard site pinned up on the walls of the Paris office. To say I'm chuffed would be a bit of an understatement


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## stowpirate (Nov 20, 2009)

cybertect said:


> While I was taking them, two people came up to me and one of them said "Are you Rob?"
> 
> I had to fess up that that was my name. Turned out they were two architects from Renzo Piano (the designer of the building) doing a site visit. I then discovered that they have some of my photos of the Shard site pinned up on the walls of the Paris office. To say I'm chuffed would be a bit of an understatement



That is great


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 20, 2009)

Cumbria. Taken with a £4 Beauty rangefinder camera dating from around 1960.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 20, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Nov 20, 2009)

SE1 today


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Nov 20, 2009)

cool pics cybertect


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 21, 2009)

More from the Beauty Rangefinder


----------



## e19896 (Nov 21, 2009)

*

The Conisbrough Viaduct* - built with 15 million bricks in 1906-7 this massive structure carried passenger trains across the Don Gorge until 1951. With 21 arches, 14 to the north side of its iron girder section and seven to the south, Conisbrough Viaduct formed part of a connection between the Lancashire & Yorkshire Railway and those of the Great Northern and Great Eastern. At 1,584 feet in length, it is truly a Goliath structure built of 15million bricks - each one put in place by contractors Henry Lovat Ltd, who used an aerial cradle - called a ‘blondin’ - to carry men and materials across the river during its construction.


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## e19896 (Nov 21, 2009)

cybertect said:


> The _Shard of Glass_ construction site at London Bridge today
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one mate..


----------



## cybertect (Nov 21, 2009)

stowpirate said:


> More from the Beauty Rangefinder



It's living up to its name


----------



## Paul Russell (Nov 21, 2009)

cybertect said:


> e2a: postscript
> 
> While I was taking them, two people came up to me and one of them said "Are you Rob?"
> 
> I had to fess up that that was my name. Turned out they were two architects from Renzo Piano (the designer of the building) doing a site visit. I then discovered that they have some of my photos of the Shard site pinned up on the walls of the Paris office. To say I'm chuffed would be a bit of an understatement



Bizarre! Maybe you could get some sort of commission to photograph the progress of the building?


----------



## Padcore (Nov 21, 2009)

Went out early early early this morning


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Nov 22, 2009)

Amethyst deceivers for my breakfast


----------



## ToothlessFerret (Nov 22, 2009)

and of course Fly Agaric for er later


----------



## e19896 (Nov 22, 2009)




----------



## cybertect (Nov 23, 2009)

Quick 'n' dirty stitched pano from Rotherhithe. The photos were taken a few weeks ago, but I've only just got round to putting it together this evening.






You can get at a much bigger version here


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 23, 2009)

cybertect said:


> Quick 'n' dirty stitched pano from Rotherhithe. The photos were taken a few weeks ago, but I've only just got round to putting it together this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice one


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 23, 2009)

Cockermouth before the flood














Felixstowe yesterday, taken with a £2 car boot sale Praktica B200 SLR & Carl Zeiss 28mm lens.


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 23, 2009)

Cool stuff, stowpirate. I managed to get my grandad's Yashica working, by the way: I dropped it accidentally and there it was. All lights functional. I have some film in it and will be probably going through it tomorrow.

Meanwhile, I cheat:


----------



## stowpirate (Nov 23, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


> Cool stuff, stowpirate. I managed to get my grandad's Yashica working, by the way: I dropped it accidentally and there it was. All lights functional. I have some film in it and will be probably going through it tomorrow.



The Yashica has a great lens


----------



## badseed (Nov 24, 2009)

You fuckin' want some...


----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 24, 2009)




----------



## Johnny Canuck3 (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 25, 2009)




----------



## pogofish (Nov 25, 2009)

Had a very enjoyable job with Simon Callow the other day:


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 26, 2009)

Refused as fuck said:


>


----------



## cybertect (Nov 26, 2009)

Construction at The Shard site, London Bridge
















Round the corner at New London Bridge House (in the background in the photo above) where demolition has begun.


----------



## cybertect (Nov 27, 2009)

One more from the Shard site today






London Bridge station (amazingly)






VIP convoy making its way up Tooley Street







A couple of views from Butlers Wharf this evening


----------



## neonwilderness (Nov 28, 2009)




----------



## IC3D (Nov 28, 2009)

Amsterdam


----------



## IC3D (Nov 28, 2009)

Unt Berlin 20yrs after reunification


----------



## Refused as fuck (Nov 28, 2009)

IC3D said:


> Amsterdam


Fucking yo! 



neonwilderness said:


>



Wanker.


----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 5, 2010)

A few from fireworks night which I've only just got round to sorting through.











Evil Eye





Dancing comets


----------



## gamma globulins (Jan 5, 2010)

A face





Scary Pegasus


----------

